# Huge Rating Drop



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

I know it's probably been complained about so many times. I have no choice but to work late at night due to childcare, but so far things have been alright. My rating last night starting out was 4.89. I had about 5 runs, all really pleasant. This morning I'd clearly been given 5 stars by somebody as they had left a nice comment. My rating is now 4.84. Somebody must have rated me really low! I drove well, we had great conversations. I just don't get it. It shouldn't offend me but it does! Plus my rating is so low now that if it doesn't climb up quickly I could be deactivated. Not everybody rates so it could sit here for ages! I gave each one of my riders 5 stars last night 
103 trips, 77 rates, 73 5 stars.
Has anybody been this low and not been deactivated?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

You're never going to please everyone. So don't worry over this flawed rating system. Most people rate 5* so it all balances out.

Besides 4.84 is a good rating. You shouldn't be concerned unless you drop below 4.65. I'm at 4.87 with almost 500 trips.

Just keep doing what you're doing. 73 out of 77 is fantastic. The longer you drive the less you'll worry about ratings. That's the good news.


----------



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh it's 4.65! Please excuse my confusion. I've been doing this a month and I knew it was 4.65, I don't think my brain had fully engaged this morning looking at it. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Well actually it's around 4.60 or below depending on market. I've seen drivers with ratings lower than that and still active. But if u drop to 4.65 you are close to the threshold and that's when you start to worry. 

Bottom line, you're either active or deactivated. The ratings are a joke.


----------



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

It seems like if they 1 star you, you drop a whole bunch, but if they 5 star you, you climb by 1 point. I could be wrong but it seems that way judging by what I've seen so far. 

I wish riders realized that giving a 3 or 4 star hurts us, only 5 stars help. Im sure that's not made clear to them.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Last thing you need to worry about with Uber is your rating....uber is very very desperate for drivers. Most drivers quit as soon as they figure out they are losing money hence the reason why Uber is now aggressively advertising nationally for new desperate drivers.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

KellieP83 said:


> It seems like if they 1 star you, you drop a whole bunch, but if they 5 star you, you climb by 1 point. I could be wrong but it seems that way judging by what I've seen so far.
> 
> I wish riders realized that giving a 3 or 4 star hurts us, only 5 stars help. Im sure that's not made clear to them.


Yep. A single 1* will can really drop your rating. It takes many 5* to compensate a low rating.

Ive never gotten a 1 *, but I've gotten a couple of 2's and a bunch of 3 and 4's. As soon as the 2 stars fall off my rating will shoot up over 4.9.

not that I care


----------



## danish24 (Jul 30, 2016)

Same thing happened to me last night. I usually try to stop driving after a certain time because every time I drive late night my rating drops. I went from a 4.88 to a 4.82 in a matter of 4 hours. I picked up quite a few drunk people during a late night surge and they probably saw their charges this morning.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

The rating system is obviously flawed. Rude passengers can rate you 1* with no comment or justification and no ramifications. I stressed about ratings at first as well. Its a common thing amongst new drivers who just want to do their best. My experience is that you just need to provide a good safe and polite service in a clean car and let the chips fall where they will. I'm nearing the 500 rated rides mark and over 90% give me 5*. Probably another 6-7% give me 4*. Then there is that 2 or 3 people out of a hundred that are just crappy. Case in point, my rating dropped last weekend after the ride attached. Young woman asked me if I was taking "the long way". You generally know when you got a crappy passenger and a low rating is coming but sometimes they do come out of the blue.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

KellieP83 said:


> I know it's probably been complained about so many times. I have no choice but to work late at night due to childcare, but so far things have been alright. My rating last night starting out was 4.89. I had about 5 runs, all really pleasant. This morning I'd clearly been given 5 stars by somebody as they had left a nice comment. My rating is now 4.84. Somebody must have rated me really low! I drove well, we had great conversations. I just don't get it. It shouldn't offend me but it does! Plus my rating is so low now that if it doesn't climb up quickly I could be deactivated. Not everybody rates so it could sit here for ages! I gave each one of my riders 5 stars last night
> 103 trips, 77 rates, 73 5 stars.
> Has anybody been this low and not been deactivated?


Kellie! You sound like a wonderful person whom is trying to provide for your family. I have the same issues in that I have very pleasant conversations with most of my pax. Sometimes I get a couple that just dont want to chat which I just raise the volume of the music for the trip. I never really get any hints that they are unhappy but then my ratings started to drop. It went from 4.89 to 4.85 in less then two weeks. This used to keep me up at nights. But I really do not give much thought. I know I did my best in prvoiding great customer service. This is all we can do. The rating system is really set up for us to fail. We never get any detail feedback on why we did not receive a 5 star rating. Many I am sure is due to the pax paying surge prices. Also it is so hot right now so the pax might already be in a bad mood before they get in the car. So many variables that can go into the rating system. Just ignore it and just be yourself. Now you can ask yourself after each trip would you give yourself a 5 star. If so then smile knowing you have done your best. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm so far below the Mendoza line with my rating I would need a bunch of 10 stars to pull me up. I haven't gotten a note of warning and don't give a flip. This is a summer experiment with me and when it's over I am going to re-rate every rider 1 star and call it a day. The money just isn't here for me I can do better elsewhere[ I didn't say that to start an earnings argument].


----------



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

I had really chatty riders last night. There are times when they just want to be quiet, especially after a late shift, and I'm pretty good at spotting that and being quiet too. They were all so lovely last night so I'm not sure what happened, especially to get a 1/2 star from one of them, or any rides I've had days before either, because I know they can rate days later. Well one guy last night had to put the wrong address in as his address wasn't recognized by uber for some reason. He put an address in that's about a minute out. He didn't text to let me know so I had to text him, then call him after no reply to find him, but it was taken care of and I apologized, he also apologized and he also tipped me $5, so if it upset him he hid it really well! It really is a flawed system and I wish uber would do something about it. Hopefully I'll start caring about it less and less with time.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

KellieP83 said:


> Hopefully I'll start caring about it less and less with time.


Trust me you will! I was in your shoes when I first started in May. These threads are packed with supportive, "don't stress over ratings, they fluctuate, it'll get better " advice. They were meaningless to me! I went as low as 4.78 and was certain deactivation was imminent. I stressed and pondered why do I suck at this? How can these riders not see my excellent driving skills and wall to wall charisma?!! But here I am now, 725 rides later, a steady 4.85 and I'm having a ball! Wish I'd listened back when. Woulda saved me a few grey hairs and a lot of self doubt!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Uber manipulates high rating averages... Maybe to keep you in check. It has happened to me like clockwork so many times it no longer bothers me. It'll go back up eventually and hit that same point and then magically start dropping again for no good reason.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Yep. A single 1* will can really drop your rating.
> Ive never gotten a 1 *


come see me in tampa i'll give you your first as a welcome gift hehe


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

14gIV said:


> come see me in tampa i'll give you your first as a welcome gift hehe


My parents live in Orlando and I drive down 4 times a year. I also go to Tampa a lot cause I'm a huge bolts fan. That's the hockey team if u don't know.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> Yep. A single 1* will can really drop your rating. It takes many 5* to compensate a low rating.
> 
> Ive never gotten a 1 *, but I've gotten a couple of 2's and a bunch of 3 and 4's. As soon as the 2 stars fall off my rating will shoot up over 4.9.
> 
> not that I care


You cannot know that you have never been 1 starred, or how many 2, 3 or 4 star ratings you have been awarded by pax.


----------



## mnorton (Dec 8, 2015)

When I first started uber emailed me and told me I got a low rating. I'm thinking they do that for 1 star ratings


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

elelegido said:


> You cannot know that you have never been 1 starred, or how many 2, 3 or 4 star ratings you have been awarded by pax.


Uhhh.....yeah I can......it's quite easy actually. By using simple math and a spreadsheet in my computer.

You ever heard of a program called Excel?

I've kept track of all 23 lower ratings I've received. Once my overall rating updates I do the math formula and start by assuming the pax gave me a 4. If the result doesn't match, I insert a 3 and then 2 and so on until it matches.

I find it hilarious you're calling me a liar. Especially considering so many drivers do the same thing that I do to track ratings. I have my ratings in an excel spreadsheet.

It's really simple.

The more uber drivers I meet, the more I realize how Travis can get people to believe they are making life changing money. I can't wait to finish school so I can be done with this phase of my life.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> My parents live in Orlando and I drive down 4 times a year. I also go to Tampa a lot cause I'm a huge bolts fan. That's the hockey team if u don't know.


go boltys!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

KellieP83 said:


> Oh it's 4.65! Please excuse my confusion. I've been doing this a month and I knew it was 4.65, I don't think my brain had fully engaged this morning looking at it. Thanks for your reply!


A couple of cups of coffee will do the trick.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

KellieP83 said:


> I know it's probably been complained about so many times. I have no choice but to work late at night due to childcare, but so far things have been alright. My rating last night starting out was 4.89. I had about 5 runs, all really pleasant. This morning I'd clearly been given 5 stars by somebody as they had left a nice comment. My rating is now 4.84. Somebody must have rated me really low! I drove well, we had great conversations. I just don't get it. It shouldn't offend me but it does! Plus my rating is so low now that if it doesn't climb up quickly I could be deactivated. Not everybody rates so it could sit here for ages! I gave each one of my riders 5 stars last night
> 103 trips, 77 rates, 73 5 stars.
> Has anybody been this low and not been deactivated?


Pax are completely random in their ratings:
YELP PAX = "oh the interior wasn't quite mint condition, I'd guess that the air was around 75 and the windows had visible watermarks. While the conversation was good, the driver didn't watch the debate last night while she was working 4/5stars"

ENTITLED JERK ="Driver went left instead of right out of the driveway and had to turn after their GPS corrected. Instant 1Star"

Surge Passive Aggressive = Pretends to be normal, actually crying about surge pricing, deep inside their fragile existence lol

etc... etc...

Best you can really do is ignore it. 
You can also take steps to cancel any passenger who Calls Ahead w/ attitude, anyone who Cancels and re-requests(unless you call to size-up), anyone who shows any negative body language regarding getting from wherever they are standing to your car

also know that high-surge events get a higher than average bad passenger


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> Uhhh.....yeah I can......it's quite easy actually. By using simple math and a spreadsheet in my computer.
> 
> You ever heard of a program called Excel?
> 
> ...


Ahhh.... the arrogance of youth, lol.

My career is in financial systems design - I was building business information systems with Excel since before you were born, in all likelihood.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Ahhh.... the arrogance of youth, lol.
> 
> My career is in financial systems design - I was building business information systems with Excel since before you were born, in all likelihood.


And yet you don't think u can figure out ratings. Hmmm...

So you design financial systems and you quit that to pursue a career in ride share services?

My day job is at NASA. I'm a rocket scientist. I only do uber to look cool.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> So you design financial systems and you quit that to pursue a career in ride share services?.


Yes, in the corporate world I found myself surrounded by irritating pseudo-intellectual ultracrepidarians who, true to form, thought they knew everything but were in many cases totally blind to their ignorance. It's a great relief to no longer be there.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I completely understand. I myself am an intellectual phenomenon. A modern marvel, if you will. 

I decided to practice some humility and work amongst the common people. That's why I took the job at NASA. Sure it's way below my threshold of intellectual capabilities, but it helps keep me grounded. 

Me working at NASA is like Albert Einstein working at Chuck-E-Cheese. 

And like I said, I drive uber to pick up chicks. The ladies find it endearing that an elite specimen like myself would work in such a field. 

My real passion is high tech kite design and paper airplanes. You should see some of my workings. I'd love to share some of my designs with you, but a lot of it is government funded and is kept more secretive than Area 51. And for good reason. If some of my paper airplane designs were to leak out it could get into the wrong hands. It would be a disaster.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

KellieP83 said:


> I know it's probably been complained about so many times. I have no choice but to work late at night due to childcare, but so far things have been alright. My rating last night starting out was 4.89. I had about 5 runs, all really pleasant. This morning I'd clearly been given 5 stars by somebody as they had left a nice comment. My rating is now 4.84. Somebody must have rated me really low! I drove well, we had great conversations. I just don't get it. It shouldn't offend me but it does! Plus my rating is so low now that if it doesn't climb up quickly I could be deactivated. Not everybody rates so it could sit here for ages! I gave each one of my riders 5 stars last night
> 103 trips, 77 rates, 73 5 stars.
> Has anybody been this low and not been deactivated?


I was at a 4.61 for a solid week without as much as an email about it from Uber.

Whatever the cutoff is before deactivation, no one knows what it is. And word is if any of us ever hit it there's a class and a payment we can do to take care of it?

If any of us get that point, we'll deal with it then. But don't stress!!

Side note: Did you know if someone complains, about anything however untrue, they get an automatic refund from Uber? So there's always going to be people like that.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

To hell with the ratings and the entitled pricks.

Do Not Worry about your ratings and Don't think too much about pleasing a pax.

Just be your regular self and Don't go out of your way to please or accommodate these people.

Just provide them a safe trip and a conversation if you or the pax is up for it. Nothing more. No water, no Candies, etc.

Try to get your 500 rides as fast as you can. The Day time pax going to work well usually rate you a 5*. So if you can try to drive during that time, till you get your 500 rides.

If you have other issues or concerns, search this forum. Almost every topic has been discussed and advice given.

Cheers and Uber on.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

KellieP83 said:


> I know it's probably been complained about so many times. I have no choice but to work late at night due to childcare, but so far things have been alright. My rating last night starting out was 4.89. I had about 5 runs, all really pleasant. This morning I'd clearly been given 5 stars by somebody as they had left a nice comment. My rating is now 4.84. Somebody must have rated me really low! I drove well, we had great conversations. I just don't get it. It shouldn't offend me but it does! Plus my rating is so low now that if it doesn't climb up quickly I could be deactivated. Not everybody rates so it could sit here for ages! I gave each one of my riders 5 stars last night
> 103 trips, 77 rates, 73 5 stars.
> Has anybody been this low and not been deactivated?


Don't sweat it, i went from a 4.81 to 4.77 in a month...

Time to play nice for a while ugh...

When you get more trips, one or two won't affect your average much. As to why they rate you low, who know. Some are oblivious to the standardswap Uber has for us, they thing 3 is good... 4 very good... 5 orgasmic. Others are just assholes, I had some dumb chick drop her phone getting out of my car, broke her screen, that earned me a one. Wtf? I put my window down to ask if her phone was okay and I heard her say, "fk, I'm pissed he getting a one." Sure enough a few minutes later... -.01

Most people will give 5s, nothing wrong with saying i have you 5 I'd appreciate one back or something like that.


----------



## MissDriva (Jul 21, 2016)

I have had a low rating for forever. My rating dropped a year ago and it climbs one point every now and then despite 5 star ratings The rating system is flawed. You have to rate them right away but they get time to go and think about their trip and penalize you for things that were not your fault. I think the pax think that they are rating the whole experience including the traffic and other variables you cannot control including other pool riders that have BO or some other annoying thing going on (true story. Lady expressed her displeasure of other pool pax after he left because they had bad BO). I also find it distracting to "have to chat" because D.C. traffic is no joke. Every trip in the city has 14 turns minimum and DC streets can be so unforgiving if you miss a turn. It will take you 5 minutes to recover and God help you if drive the speed limit downtown D.C. I guess being an focused, attentive driver is what keeps me from getting 5 stars every time but at least I get them there.


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

Don't feel bad, I went from an overall steady of 2 non five stars, out of 40 that rated, to 7. Only a few trips shy of 60. I'm scared to check my rating now.

I also had numerous glitches that would go to "server error" this past week dropping my acceptance rate down to 60%, I even got the e-mail. Add in a few with baby's and no car seats, I could not in good conscience take a risk to drive them, and here I am from a stellar highly rated and well done text/e-mails to who knows what now.

Likewise, I'm a stay at home mom just trying to make a couple bucks. Thankfully my daughter will start kindergarten in September, and I'll have more options.

I don't know why myself, but it does play on my conscience as to how I could get these bad ratings :-(


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> I completely understand. I myself am an intellectual phenomenon. A modern marvel, if you will.
> 
> I decided to practice some humility and work amongst the common people. That's why I took the job at NASA. Sure it's way below my threshold of intellectual capabilities, but it helps keep me grounded.
> 
> ...


You're quite an odd individual.


----------



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> Side note: Did you know if someone complains, about anything however untrue, they get an automatic refund from Uber? So there's always going to be people like that.


Wow, really? So they deduct that from you when they refund? They could say anything though and it could be complete crap. Ugh, that's really annoying.


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

KellieP83 said:


> Wow, really? So they deduct that from you when they refund? They could say anything though and it could be complete crap. Ugh, that's really annoying.


It's all about the PAX, and us that "keep the city running" are merely minions which are replaceable. I had a drunk man all up in my face, and refused to get out of my car unless I gave him my number. I was like "dude I'm married, please get out" I had to give him a fake Instagram name to get rid of him.

All the reporting of these PAX means crap, they'll still get their cheap ride, we get wrist slapped, or deactivated. Well after 1 month in, I've learned. No one. Under no circumstance sits in the front and takes up my space. No water, no gum, nothing. Maybe if their having a stroke they can get a water bottle.

As you can tell, I had a very bad week. Taking a couple days off and hoping to gain my faith in humanity back.


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

I am brand new to this game and have only been driving for three days, part time. 35 rides so far. I can already tell you. I will never hit the rating button again. It is completely worthless. It has gone from 5 to 4.51 to 4.67, to 4.89 now 4.63. All 5* ratings but 3 rides. It seems completely flawed and overall just worthless. I know that I have good conversations, if they choose to listen to music I just drive, I greet everyone warmly and they are safe to their destination. Beyond that, while I enjoy driving the pay is about what I expected. But, I will not be jumping through any hoops to pander for a rating.

I have enjoyed my time so far and will be doing driving a few hours each day of the week for the most part. This is my crazy money and nothing more. So, if Uber wants to can me. I'll go back to my other past time. Xbox One (is only a little less profitable, and a lot less work) Stay positive people, It's just a game!


----------



## Nature_BOY (May 3, 2016)

this rating system is just flawed and at best Random, all is down to your luck. The worst part is guess is, the riders who are nice and polite and you feel that most certainly give you a 5 star, never bother to rate you at all and all the w**kers would rate you and obviously with 1, 2 or 3!! there is no winning with this unless your luck favors you and in my case it so far has not as I am on 4.58, nearing my 500 trips. Just hoping it will get better once I reach that mark!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Stop giving a flying **** about ratings. Never offer shit either, just drive.


----------



## Cold Start (Aug 3, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> You're never going to please everyone. So don't worry over this flawed rating system. Most people rate 5* so it all balances out.
> 
> Besides 4.84 is a good rating. You shouldn't be concerned unless you drop below 4.65. I'm at 4.87 with almost 500 trips.
> 
> Just keep doing what you're doing. 73 out of 77 is fantastic. The longer you drive the less you'll worry about ratings. That's the good news.


I'm at 4.57 and they tell me don't worry; just don't go below 4


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Cold Start said:


> I'm at 4.57 and they tell me don't worry; just don't go below 4


I am at 4.6 now with 200 rides How do you know about 4?


----------



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

cindimams said:


> It's all about the PAX, and us that "keep the city running" are merely minions which are replaceable. I had a drunk man all up in my face, and refused to get out of my car unless I gave him my number. I was like "dude I'm married, please get out" I had to give him a fake Instagram name to get rid of him.
> 
> All the reporting of these PAX means crap, they'll still get their cheap ride, we get wrist slapped, or deactivated. Well after 1 month in, I've learned. No one. Under no circumstance sits in the front and takes up my space. No water, no gum, nothing. Maybe if their having a stroke they can get a water bottle.
> 
> As you can tell, I had a very bad week. Taking a couple days off and hoping to gain my faith in humanity back.


 Oh wow, that's scary. I don't blame you for taking a few days off! Stay safe x


----------



## Cold Start (Aug 3, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> I am at 4.6 now with 200 rides How do you know about 4?


I went to a uber sight and my mentor warned me of the flagging below 4


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Stop worrying about your rates and just do the job. You people make this sound like you need a degree to do this when a non speaking illiterate who wouldn't get hired at Burger King could do this job.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

cindimams said:


> It's all about the PAX, and us that "keep the city running" are merely minions which are replaceable. I had a drunk man all up in my face, and refused to get out of my car unless I gave him my number. I was like "dude I'm married, please get out" I had to give him a fake Instagram name to get rid of him.
> 
> All the reporting of these PAX means crap, they'll still get their cheap ride, we get wrist slapped, or deactivated. Well after 1 month in, I've learned. No one. Under no circumstance sits in the front and takes up my space. No water, no gum, nothing. Maybe if their having a stroke they can get a water bottle.
> 
> As you can tell, I had a very bad week. Taking a couple days off and hoping to gain my faith in humanity back.


Please don't let it get to you. some pax are just plain a-holes. Had two real bad experiences myself. Still, I just say to myself, not to feel too bad because for every 1 person that's a complete idiot, there are 10 others who are decent.

My first case:

Had a pick up at CVS near Hoboken PATH. Passenger had no pic in profile and a female sounding name. Pin placed at corner. I pull up, see one guy in suit and tie, and several females. Hoboken is a crowded area.

I look at the guy, make eye contact, he neither nods nor smiles. No reaction. Nothing. I pass him, and stop about 8-12 feet ahead where the ladies are, thinking it's one of them.

He walks forward, opens my car door and enters. First thing he says is: "you couldn't see me there?" in a clearly rude tone. No greeting, nothing.

I know right away this is going to be a 1 star. Obviously, no point in starting the trip, and giving him a chance to rate me. I tell him "I have to cancel this trip." He replies saying he needs to get just two blocks and why I can't take him...I reply that I do not want my ratings to take a hit.

Anyway, after a further rude exchange of words, he gets out, slams the door shut. I cancel, drive off. Immediately, I email Uber my side of the story. Oh, and before he exits, he tells me he is going to "make a formal complaint to Uber". I never hear from Uber about this at all, except that they won't pair me with this passenger again.

Next incident:

Just few days ago, I had this father with three boys ALL in their soaking wet swim trunks. Boys weren't even wearing shirts. This clown thinks I am going to let his boys into my car with soaking wet chlorine drenched swimming trunks, they walked straight from the pool to my car. Not to mention they all had hot dogs and drinks in hand as well.

I cancelled right in his face. thank goodness my doors were locked so they couldn't enter. He continues: "you're going to cancel on me and my sons? don't you see they are shivering?" As i drive away, he bangs on the trunk of my car and continues "you're an a-hole for driving away."

I wanted to tell him: "if you had any sense, you would have brought your sons a change of dry clothes so they wouldn't be cold, and made sure they finished their drinks and hotdogs and wash the ketchup and mustard off their hands before ordering an Uber. "

Anyway, those were my two incidents. Some people have just no respect for other people or their property.

The lesson I learned is just handle the situation without saying anything that could come back to haunt me. No point in yelling or getting angry with any passenger because you don't know if they are recording it. Cancelling a ride is not going to get us deactivated. It is the getting angry / emotional part that will. Remain calm, cancel, move on.

The good part is for every passenger who's been a complete idiot, I can think of at least three who have been perfectly decent and respectable. That's the good part. Hence I don't lose my faith in humanity.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Stop driving around with your car doors unlocked. Size these people up before you let them in. I always get a thrill out of them yanking on the door handle until I've verified their name and whether or not they appear to be somebody that I even want to be in my personal space. People need to stop jumping into cars when they aren't even sure who they belong to. Drivers need to always keep their doors LOCKED.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

canyon said:


> Stop worrying about your rates and just do the job. You people make this sound like you need a degree to do this when a non speaking illiterate who wouldn't get hired at Burger King could do this job.


So true. I laugh at these people who actually care about their ratings. I think I read a comment earlier saying he actually makes a spreadsheet to track his ratings, LOL!!


----------

